# Radeon X300 Seriese driver update



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

can any one direct me to the correct driver update. i dunno where i should use Omega Driver ( www.omegadrivers.net )or the ATI Catalyst


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

For normal use, the ATI Catalyst drivers are fine. If you are into 3d gaming or overclocking, the Omega drivers would be a better one to go with.


----------

